# Mily LX2 Elendil Special Reserve programming options?



## BIG45-70 (May 1, 2012)

I picked up one of these beauties on the CPFMP. This is my first milky modded light and I have no experience with how the programming works and what all my options are. I was curious if anyone can share of if there is a site that has all the info?


----------



## John_Galt (May 3, 2012)

Milkyspit lights are not usually programmble, as in you set up how the light works [ie: HDS/cracked Novatac/Novatac 120P/Armytek]. 

His UI's are based on a series of sub-menu's and drives.

Think: 4x4 truck. Different gears in the manual transmission [each is a sub-menu] with a hi/low range transfer case [mizer/staminator drives].

Midway down this page in Milky's thread you can see how the standard "Califon" firmware UI is set up. The person requesting the mod service can also ask him to program the driver differently [for about $30], adding additional levels of output, additional sub-menu's, etc.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...oughts-Eye-Candy-LOTS-OF-PHOTOS-Part-4/page18

I believe that this Elendil mod has the same basic UI as in the above link. Hope it helps.


----------



## mikes1 (May 8, 2012)

Hope this helps


----------

